# GTO's burns oil?



## 05GTO05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Is that true that GTO's (from new) especially 05 and 06's burns about qt. of oil every 3000 miles?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTO05 said:


> Is that true that GTO's (from new) especially 05 and 06's burns about qt. of oil every 3000 miles?



*I have read others posting their's do. Mine does not. I change every 5K and the level is still full.*


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Never lost any oil between 5000 mile oil changes. Maybey *G*as and *T*ires but not *O*il.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine hasn't used a single drop in over 1 year of ownership


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My 05 GTO never used a drop. My 06 C6 doesn't either.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

My '05 did burn about a quart per oil change for the first 3-4 changes, about 10-12,000 miles. It has not burned anything significant since.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

my 06 with 12k+ on it has not leaked or burned a drop of oilarty:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I understand that 1 quart in 3,000 miles in within GM limits, but mine hasn't used oil. Got 33,000 on an 05 yellow jacket.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Same here - 06 with 8800 miles. It has used zero oil.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*oil use*

my 05 does not use a drop of oil, I change it every 2 to 3 thousand miles and I use only ROYAL PURPLE oil....GM made a big mistake by putting in full synthetic oil at the factory,, Full Synthetic oil will NEVER let a new engine break in properly..on the day I took delivery of mine [ it had 4 miles on it ] I had the dealer change the oil and used MOBILE ONE non synthetic oil.. I did not put full synthetic oil in it till it had over 5000 miles on it


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh Goodness - another oil fight thread!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Oh Goodness - another oil fight thread!


Yeh and then let's start another CAI thread.:lol:


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> My '05 did burn about a quart per oil change for the first 3-4 changes, about 10-12,000 miles. It has not burned anything significant since.


:agree Mine also used oil during the first 8,000 miles. Went thru the first quart in about 900miles. It's now down to about 3/4 quart in 2000miles. The engine has 9,500 miles on it. I change oil at about 2000-2500miles. Sounds like we are seeing reports here that these LS2 engines go 5000mile plus and don't burn a drop! That is incredible. My friend has an LS6 that finally dried up after 15,000 miles. I hope mine will continue using less oil but will be happy if it goes 2000-2500miles on a 1/2 quart. I do like to wind it up frequently. I have owned many high performance cars and have never had one that did not use a drop of oil between the 2000 mile oil changes. The best I ever saw was 1/4 quart / 2000 miles, my wifes stock LT-1 Z-28. I am not saying that other guys cars can't go 5000 miles and use no oil, just that I have never had that experiance with my performance engines.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

There a ton of GTOs reporting oil consumption over the much bigger LS2GTO board; you can do a search there. 
But I can attest myself that if you guys don't have a 'catch can', a lot of that oil is probably being ingested courtesy of the PCV valve. 
I installed a catch can (EE), and after a 2K-mile trip to Vegas, the can trapped about 1/2 pint, and this was with very easy driving. When I replenished that oil with new one, the oil level was practically where it was when I changed the oil (negligible oil consumption).
You also need to check your oil at the same spot every time, and after car has been parked for a while. This will ensure consistent readings. But put a catch can of some sort, to leave the PCV-fed oil out of the equation. Later.
JC


----------

